# Portable catch box/travel pack



## evo_rides (Sep 19, 2017)

Love shooting down by the river but as I've grown older I've grown less patient with the inconsistency of slinging rocks and the loss of paid for steel. Decided that I needed some way to shoot accurately down by the river without throwing away money.

Rounded up some junk from around the shop and pulled out the sewing kit... problem solved. Also made a ball retrieval stick with a magnet that I've carried around for years because I always knew that someday I would use it.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Look like the would be easy enough to carry
Good stuff


----------



## evo_rides (Sep 19, 2017)

I like rubber said:


> Look like the would be easy enough to carry
> Good stuff


 Thanks man, Just an old Dewalt tool bag with a couple of tshirts, some bamboo sticks and some spiderwire. Weighs basically nothing and has plenty of space for frames, ammo, bands, targets, snacks, anything I could need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a slick set up! Smart thinking


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good idea! Looks like it will hold up well!


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm a salesman and often pull over in one our Game Lands parking area to eat my lunch. I may take your idea to "spice" up lunch hour.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

